
Android development is 30% more expensive than iOS - koc
https://infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/articles/android-development-is-30-percent-more-expensive-than-ios
======
bobdklawson
Interesting article... I see this also. Especially where the app is in open
use.. by that I mean on general release on appstores, We are however seeing
the reverse with apps focused on enterprise mobility apps.. where the business
can control what devices the app will run on... the total cost (app and
hardware) is actually less where the app is running on hundreds of company
android devices. [http://www.kumulos.com/2015/10/28/is-apple-losing-its-
shine-...](http://www.kumulos.com/2015/10/28/is-apple-losing-its-shine-seems-
so/) We are seeing a swing away from iOS in favor of Android (and even
Windows), largely driven by the total cost argument.

------
on_and_off
weird. In my experience in a team with 10 android engineers & 10 iOS ones, for
most projects development takes pretty much as long on both platforms. Of
course there are many exceptions, like many features that can only be written
on one platform or slightly different designs that leads to very different
technical challenges.

For very hardware relient apps (like a Camera), I suspect that Android can
take substantially longer, but that's very specific.

------
philipkuklis
The sample size is really small but still, a nice analysis!

